# Ford 6.7 EGT Sensor



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone with the newer diesels have the EGT sensor go out? Happened to me the other day at 51k miles and pretty much left me on the side of the road. Just want to know if somoene else has had the same issue and how many miles, thanks.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

pretty common from what i hear. It happened to my nephew last month. I don't think there is anything you can do to prevent or see it coming.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Same here*

Had it happen to me too in my 6.4 at 70,000 miles. Shut me down right in the middle of the interstate. Will be ripping out all the emissions **** real soon.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

H&S and delete pipe takes care of that issue.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The EGT temp is read off the EGR inlet temp sensor, You cant get rid of that one. The truck will just not run mich more than idle if its bad.


----------



## mirage98 (May 23, 2011)

Happened to me a month ago @ 17000.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

The 6.7 Scorpion is a good engine. Too bad the govt makes Ford put all that emissions junk on it. The guy who eliminate it and use tuners to correct for all the missing functions say it really makes the truck awesome. Unfortunately that is also illegal to tamper with federally mandated emissions eqpt. I sold my '11 ford f250 and just paid off my '06 dodge 2500 with a cummins. The only emissions stuff on that one is a cat but it is not supposed to be too restrictive.


----------

